# Verfügbarkeit von Rädern



## Bike_Neuling (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
nach ca. zwei langen Wochen des Wartens kam heute der Anruf. 

Ich habe mich Anfang des Jahres entschieden mein wirklich altes Hardtail nur ein neues Fully zu ersetzen, lange gesucht und geschaut. Vom Bekannten gehört er sei sehr zufrieden mit seinem Sin und siehe da, das 7.0 sollte es sein!

Anruf im Ladenlokal vor +- zwei Wochen und alles geklärt, werden uns melden wenn es angekommen ist, zwecks Probefahrt, ganz ohne Verpflichtungen, alles super, dachte ich. Ist ja auch erst halbjahr und man könnte noch lange im Modelljahr 2012 damit km machen, soviel zur Theorie.

Leider ist dieses Fahrrad nicht mehr im Shop zu finden, was mich jetzt stutzig macht. Das 8.0 ist auch nicht verfügbar, wäre ja eine nette Alternative.

Ich würde gerne wissen ob das 7.0 überhaupt zu erwerben war, bzw. wann es wieder verfügbar ist, denn das konnte mit mein Telefonpartner nicht sagen, ...schade eigentlich.

Ich bin etwas enttäuscht und mir kommt es etwas nach einem Lockangebot vor, ich kann mich aber auch irren, was ich hoffe.


----------



## C0RAF0X (4. Juni 2012)

Wieso ein Fully?
Hattest du schon mal eins?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58214/zr-race-7-0.html

meiner meinung richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (4. Juni 2012)

Bike_Neuling schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach ca. zwei langen Wochen des Wartens kam heute der Anruf.
> 
> Ich habe mich Anfang des Jahres entschieden mein wirklich altes Hardtail nur ein neues Fully zu ersetzen, lange gesucht und geschaut. Vom Bekannten gehört er sei sehr zufrieden mit seinem Sin und siehe da, das 7.0 sollte es sein!
> ...




Sin, du meinst wohl Black Sin und das ist ein Hardtail. 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Black-Sin-8-0_id_18405_.htm
und das gibt es imho nur als 6.0 und 8.0.
Das gab es auch nie.


----------



## Bike_Neuling (4. Juni 2012)

@C0RAF0X
-bisher hatte ich noch kein Fully, wie gesagt fahre ich ein sehr in die Jahre gekommenes Hardtail und wollte mir etwas neues genönnen. vom gewicht her ist mein jetziges identisch. Spricht nichts gegen ein Fully meiner meinung nach.

@Wiepjes
-Nein nein, durch einen Bekannten der ein Black Sin fährt, und damit zufrieden ist, bin ich auf Radon-Bikes gekommen und mich dann für das Skeen 7.0 entschieden.
Skeen 7.0 http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-7-0_id_18418_.htm


----------



## Wiepjes (5. Juni 2012)

Bike_Neuling schrieb:


> @C0RAF0X
> -bisher hatte ich noch kein Fully, wie gesagt fahre ich ein sehr in die Jahre gekommenes Hardtail und wollte mir etwas neues genönnen. vom gewicht her ist mein jetziges identisch. Spricht nichts gegen ein Fully meiner meinung nach.
> 
> @Wiepjes
> ...



Ach so, aber da würd ich grad das 8.0 nehmen, find die Fox 32 besser als die Sid und die XT Bremse besser als die Formula, Sram x9, da würde ich auch die XT eher nehmen. Ich wollte mir auch noch ein Skeen kaufen, hatte es aber am Samstag zum Sommerfest nicht geschafft.


----------



## Bike_Neuling (5. Juni 2012)

Aber das Skeen 8.0 ist auch nicht verfügbar, Bestelldauer unbekannt, wäre ja eine Alternative gewesen. Was mich irritiert, ist das nicht Vorhandensein vom 7.0 im Onlineshop.


----------



## friesenspiess (5. Juni 2012)

Bike_Neuling schrieb:


> Aber das Skeen 8.0 ist auch nicht verfügbar, Bestelldauer unbekannt, wäre ja eine Alternative gewesen. Was mich irritiert, ist das nicht Vorhandensein vom 7.0 im Onlineshop.


Ich habe mich beim Sommerfest nach dem Skeen 7.0 erkundigt. Man versicherte mir, dass das Rad mittelfristig wieder lieferbar sein wird. Derzeit gibt es wohl Lieferverzögerungen bei einem Anbauteil...
Das Skeen 8.0 habe ich gesehen im Laden, wäre doch für eine Probefahrt auch okay!


----------

